# Cylence for dogs



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So we've had pretty bad fleas here with the hot weather now, and I don't have any fly spray for them, I normally use the Ultra Shield Ex on the dogs, but I used the Cylence pour-on on the dogs and found a dose that is working here! 

4cc's seemed to be the magic number for the small dogs, 10lbs. 
2cc's worked for the 5lb guy, and I used 8-10cc on the 40-50lb heelers and they seem to be pretty flea-less.
I used half of the pour-on on their topline, and the other half went on the bellies to chest.

I used 2cc on the 10lb dogs the first time and it didn't work, I also only used it on their back, so when I redid it, I put in on their back and belly, and used 4cc, and no fleas. :stars: :wahoo:
So maybe the smaller ones need a higher dose because they are so low to the ground? :shrug:
Don't use it on kittens, one didn't feel so great afterwards, but the adult cats are fine.


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting.


----------



## Jellybelly

I know this is an old post but has anyone else tried this?


----------



## toth boer goats

Hi there. This is what I found.
https://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2913&Itemid=3266

*WARNING !!!*: *Never use on humans, dogs or cats. Pyrethroids are particularly toxic to cats!*


----------

